

Founders helping Founders (Potential?) - jwatters3

Are startup founders interested in helping one another validate or bring awareness to their infant-level startups and ideas?<p>We've release an alpha version of our web app (http://www.qStartupApp.com/) and want to get the your thoughts on our concept.<p>Right now we simply need more startups to join to get the system going. We've gotten some advice from Dana Severson (Founder/Wahooly) and he thinks it is logical and has growth potential.<p>Weigh in if you'd like - thanks!<p>http://www.qstartupapp.com
http://twitter.com/qstartupapp
http://angel.co/qstartup
======
kholmes79
Hey, I'd say this is a brilliant idea; we are already doing this ~ founders
network is 1 year old and our tagline is in fact, "founders helping founders"
tm. :) Check us out: www.foundersnetwork.com Cheers, Kevin

~~~
kholmes79
Correction, the only thing that was the same was the tagline. Nice app. Looks
really useful.

~~~
lscott3
Very cool Kevin! I just checked out the site. I think with sites like
qstartupapp.com (I am biased I helped work on it :)) and companies Founders
Network, people with ideas can get through the feedback loop even faster. As I
am sure all of us have learned this journey can be discouraging at times and
having some help does work wonders.

